# [SOLVED] LPK.dll is missing



## keithmason22 (Jan 12, 2013)

I got an error code saying that my LPK.dll is missing. I did a search and there are products that can fix it, but is there a free fix somewhere that I dont have to pay for a service?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

Hi Keithmason22,

Please provide a bit more info. When does this error come up? Does it come up when your surfing the web? Playing a game?

If you have your Windows 7 CD, I recommend performing a repair-install of the Operating System and see if that helps resolve your issue. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## keithmason22 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*



DBCooper said:


> Hi Keithmason22,
> 
> Please provide a bit more info. When does this error come up? Does it come up when your surfing the web? Playing a game?
> 
> If you have your Windows 7 CD, I recommend performing a repair-install of the Operating System and see if that helps resolve your issue. Hope everything works out well for you.


 I dont have a disc, it happens whenever I try to open google chrome, or try to do a windows update.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

Hi Keithmason22,

Try un-installing and re-installing Google Chrome and see if that helps alleviate the issue. For Windows Update, try restoring the Windows Update component: How do I reset Windows Update components?


----------



## keithmason22 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

It wont uninstall any programs either, same error


----------



## keithmason22 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

sorry, correction, no error, the file wont open.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

Hello keithmason, :wave:

Please try this workaround...

Go > *Start* > in the search pane, type *cmd* > *Right click* > *Run as Administrator* > type > *sfc /scannow* > *enter*.
_Please note the space between *sfc* and *scannow*_.
This program will check all the core system files, and replace those that are missing or corrupt.
It _is not_ advisable to do any other work on the computer while the *S*ystem *F*ile *C*hecker is running. (This process can take up to 45 minutes.)
Once *SFC* has finished, reboot the computer.
Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## keithmason22 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

I tried it and it said that I did not have administrative rights to do this. I am going to try it in safe mode.


----------



## keithmason22 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

My son finallly told me he did a system restore and when it was done, it said that the LPK.dll is missing, he went back in aqnd used the undo feature, but it was still gone. Can I download that file somewhere?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*



keithmason22 said:


> My son finallly told me he did a system restore and when it was done, it said that the LPK.dll is missing, he went back in aqnd used the undo feature, but it was still gone. Can I download that file somewhere?


_Hello Keith,

When you did the System Restore, did you only undo it, or did you go further back to an earlier date?
Perhaps if you go back a day or two before that System Restore Point it might cure this issue.
Also, have you run your AntiVirus and Malware programs; If so, did they find anything?
How did you go with the *sfc /scannow* in safe mode?
Did you Right Click "Run as Administrator", before typing in the sfc /scannow command?

Please post back with the results.
*Edit:* You can also run System Restore from Safe Mode with Command Prompt:
Press F8 while booting to get to the boot menu. 
Choose Safe Mode with Command Prompt. 
Once it's up, type in

*%systemroot%\system32\rstrui.exe* > press Enter.

The SR GUI will come up, allowing you to pick a date and time to restore.
Run it as you normally would from there.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## keithmason22 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

IT WORKED!!! I can't believe it worked. I didn't go into to safe mode with command prompt the first time, I just used safe mode and the ran the command prompt. I may have forgot to f=do the administrative thing first, I can't thank you all enough.:dance:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

Hi Keith, :wave:

I'm very pleased that its all sorted and working...That's Great News!! :4-clap:

Feel free to post back with a new thread if you ever need any more assistance.
How I Luv a Happy Ending! :laugh:

I will mark this thread as *Solved*

Kind Regards,


----------



## Elm Owl (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*



chauffeur2 said:


> Hello keithmason, :wave:
> 
> Please try this workaround...
> 
> ...



worked, 7 I made sure to do it in safe mode.:dance:
I plan on reinstalling windows anyways, but this will allow me to actually use my programs to set everything up beforehand.


----------



## dherold (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*



chauffeur2 said:


> _Hello Keith,
> 
> When you did the System Restore, did you only undo it, or did you go further back to an earlier date?
> Perhaps if you go back a day or two before that System Restore Point it might cure this issue.
> ...


This solution worked like a charm. Thank you!


----------



## starovermiami (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

Thank you Dave T! Solved my issue by following your instructions.
You ARE the man!!!:4-clap::beerchug:


----------



## alicesmith (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: LPK.dll is missing*

Chauffeur2, just want to also say a big THANK YOU, for this solution. I'm the puter fixer in the house and over the last year I've had a horrible time with my daughter's computer after Windows 7 updates. Start up files get corrupted. The last time I had a problem was a few months ago and I think it took me a week with oodles of time spent fixing it. After that nightmare I turned off automatic updates so that when I get the chance I can do them just one at a time. Anyway, over the last couple of days I worked on updating her system. Got all finished and the start up file was messed up again. (FWIW, I pare down the start up file to bare bones) Some sort of corruption happens with the driver files and I've never figured it out. Just to let you know, the machine is clean of any virus or malware. Anyway, it happened again and I came across this great forum and did the scannow command. It worked smooth as silk, fixed the corrupted dll files and now it runs like it should. Thank you, so very much. This handy fix is going in my little tool box for future use.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it amazes me that the most common of MS fixes the sfc cmd, still comes as a revelation to many people, whenever we sell a machine all clients are practiced in sfc, chkdsk, malwarebytes and ccleaner this is the most basic of a post sale users tutorial.


----------



## alicesmith (Jan 17, 2014)

"...practiced in sfc, chkdsk, malwarebytes and ccleaner this is the most basic of a post sale users tutorial. "

I think it should be repeated often. Most folks aren't buying from some place where they get any tutorial, prior to purchase, so to assume that everyone knows, is not exactly a reasonable expectation. IMHO, it's extremely unrealistic. Bottom line, it's a false assumption for probably around 90 percent of the owners of computers. LOL, I can't even imagine the average Walmart clerk giving a tutorial prior to sale, nor, can I see that happening with Amazon, Tiger, etc.

I'm pretty sure that there's a bunch of folks out there that are very appreciative of Chauffeur2's helpful advice even if they aren't posting to this forum. I know, I certainly am.

FWIW, I do a check disk, have a running paid for malwarebytes, along with Glary's and CCcleaner, however, it's been over a decade since I last did anything in DOS and have forgotten most of the commands. (if you don't continue to use it, you can easily loose it.) Frankly, I never even thought of it when I was working on the problem the last time it happened. I ended up fixing it manually by going through the file system. (it took me about a week of working on it) Could have wiped the entire hard drive clean and did a reinstall a lot faster, but didn't relish the thought of reinstalling all the programs back on that machine.

In any event, I'm thankful I found this forum and for Chauffeur2's help.


----------

